# Pocket size depth finder.



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Thinking of a self contained depth finder powered by a couple AA batteries, something to carry easily in a coat pocket with integrated tranducer.
It would be really nice for finding the humps and such without having to drill holes and drop lines, I'm thinking of a couple specific spots I'd like to pinpoint. Anyone have anything something like this that can comment on how well it works.
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/HawkEye-Portable-Fishfinder-Fish-Finder-With-Depth-Structure-and-Weed-Reading-/380604630552?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589dcdc618"]Hawkeye Portable Fishfinder Fish Finder with Depth Structure and Weed Reading | eBay[/ame]


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

The Marcum lxi ice hand held looks like a simple yet effective unit and for under 100 fits my budget.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I use the Marcum, it does a good job if the ice is clear (if lots of air bubbles or softer ice does not work as well) and you pour some water on it you can shoot right through. I used it a Skeeter Monday through 14" ice. Helps narrow down your search if looking for breaks or a certain depth before drilling holes.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

how bout this one. ...cheaper if you have a 25% off coupon...http://www.harborfreight.com/portable-fish-finder-94511.html


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Why not just use your flasher?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Because I don't have one lol.
Wan't to verify this one sheer drop off without having to drill waste holes, I know approximately were it is.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Great reason


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

If you purchase a flasher you can locate the drop off with it also without drilling holes all you h ave to do is clear the snow and put little water down and the transducer will read through the ice unless there are a lot of air bubbles then you wont see anything or a better idea if you have a smartphone is upload a navagation/gps app and use that while walking out should get you close to the area.


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

If you are just looking for a depth finder use a steel tape measure..I used one for years end you can tell what the bottom is , if you bring up mud , its soft...when in gravel or rocks you can feel it throuh the tape....it works


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmmm yea, pull my .45 blast a hole and sent the tape down.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I just ordered the portable vexilar that links to your smartphone.
Read about it here./

I called Vexilar and they state you have to drill a hole for ice use though.
They also said it's not designed specifically for ice fishing, but if you turn down the sensitivity when the ice is really thick it'll work fine.


----------

